# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Հայերի բիզնես մտածելակերպը

## Ֆրեյա

Ինչ եք կարծում, հայերի բիզնես մտածելակերպը արևմտյան է, ասիական, թե ընդհարապես յուրահատուկ- հայկական, ինչպես հայկական ամեն ինչը՞  :Smile: 

Բիզնես մտածելակերպը, մոտեցումները համաշխարհային պատմության ընթացքում ենթարկվում են անընդհատ փոփոխության, զարգացման, ինչպես և ամեն գաղափար:

Վերջին քսանամյակում աշխարհում նկատվում է բիզնես մտածելակերպի շրջադարձ` ընկերության շահերից  հաճախորդի շահերին /customer oriented/

Եթե նախկինում կազմակերպությունը ձգտում էր ցանկացած ձևով շահույթ ստանալ /օրինակ, հաճախորդին խաբելով նույնիսկ` այդ պահին կարճաժամկետ օգուտ ստանալ/ ,  ապա այժմ բիզնեսը նպատակ է դնում է հաճախորդներից երկարաժամկետ օգուտների ստացումը: Դրա նախապայմանն այն է, որ կազմակերպությունը առաջնային համարի հաճախորդի կարիքների բավարարումը` դրանում տեսնելով իր ապագա շահույթները /customer satisfaction/:  
Եթե հաճախորդը դժգոհ է մնում ապրանքից/ծառայությունից, ապա այլևս երկրորդ անգամ չի դիմի նույն կազմակերպությանը:

Ինչ ենք տեսնում Հայաստանում՞՞՞    :Smile: 
Որոշ ընկերություններ /հիմնականում օտարերկրյա մասնակցությամբ/ աշխատում են արևմտյան սկզբունքներով, բարձր մակարդակի սպասարկում, բոլոր հարցերին արագ արձագանքում են և ընդհարապես, հանգիստ ես զգում քեզ այդ կազմակերպության հետ համագործակցելով:

Հայկական ձևով աշխատող կազմակերպություններում համարում են, որ քեզ մեծ լավություն են անում, որ քեզ սպասարկում են  :LOL:   Պետք է իրենց խնդրես և վերջում էլ "մունաթներ" դիմանաս  :Sad:    Լինում են դեպքեր, երբ մտնում ես որևէ կազմակերպություն, աշխատակիցը հեռախոսով է զրուցում նայում է քեզ և ասում է` սպասեք, հիմա կգամ, կամ ավելորդ անհամբերության նշաններ է ցույց տալիս, երբ հարցեր ես տալիս  :Angry2: 

Ինչ անել, որ հայ բիզնեսմենները հասկանան, չի կարելի տքած ունենալ հաճախորդների վրա՞՞

Էլ չեմ ասում արտադրանքի որակի մասին /մանավանդ սննդամթերքի/, երբ մի օր գնում ես, լավն է, հաջորդ  օրը` արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ, անորակ բան է  :Bad:

----------


## Katka

> Ինչ եք կարծում, հայերի բիզնես մտածելակերպը արևմտյան է, ասիական, թե ընդհարապես յուրահատուկ- հայկական, ինչպես հայկական ամեն ինչը՞


Հայերի մոտ հիմա ամեն ինչ խառնված է, մի քիչ այստեղից, մի քիչ այնտեղից, մի քիչ ժառանգել ենք ԽՍՀՄ-ից: Մեր մոտ դեռ բիզնես մտածելակերպ կոնկրետ ուղղությամբ իմ կարծիքով չկա: Բիզնեսը հիմա գտնվում է անցման փուլում ու  ներկայումս բիզնեսին բնորոշ են
-Օլիգարխա , խոշոր բիզնեսը գտնվում է կոնկրետ մարդկանց ձեռքին, որնոք թեև բիզնեսմեն չեն բայց դե բիզնես անում են: Բիզնես – պոլիտիկա կապը ուժեղ է, բիզնեսմենների մեծ մասը գտնվում է երկրի ղեկավար պաշտոններում, չեմ ասում, որ այլ երկրներում այս երևույթը բացակայում, բայց....պետք է ամեն մարդ գտնվի իր տեղում :Smile: 
-Մրցակցության, առողջ բիզնես անելու հնարավորությունը  բացակայում է: Իզուր չէ, որ փոքր բիզնեսը մեր մոտ չերեպաշկայի արագությամբ է շարժվում: Փոքր բիզնեսը մեր մոտ շատ վատ վիճակում է, իսկ թերագնահատել փոքր բիզնեսը պետք չէ :Smile: 
-Կորպորատիվ կառավարումը ընդհանարապես բացակայում է, այ այստեղ երևի գերակշռում է հայկական մտածելակերպը: Բաժնետիրական ընկերություններում մեր մոտ, դե ինչքանով ես եմ տեղյակ ու առնչվել, բաժնետերերի ժողով, տնօրենների խորհուրդ, գործադիր տնօրեն իրարից տարբերել շատ դժվար է:  :Think: 



> Բիզնես մտածելակերպը, մոտեցումները համաշխարհային պատմության ընթացքում ենթարկվում են անընդհատ փոփոխության, զարգացման, ինչպես և ամեն գաղափար:
> 
> Վերջին քսանամյակում աշխարհում նկատվում է բիզնես մտածելակերպի շրջադարձ` ընկերության շահերից  հաճախորդի շահերին /customer oriented/
> Եթե նախկինում կազմակերպությունը ձգտում էր ցանկացած ձևով շահույթ ստանալ /օրինակ, հաճախորդին խաբելով նույնիսկ` այդ պահին կարճաժամկետ օգուտ ստանալ/ ,  ապա այժմ բիզնեսը նպատակ է դնում է հաճախորդներից երկարաժամկետ օգուտների ստացումը: Դրա նախապայմանն այն է, որ կազմակերպությունը առաջնային համարի հաճախորդի կարիքների բավարարումը` դրանում տեսնելով իր ապագա շահույթները /customer satisfaction/:


Դե եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ մարքեթինգը մեր մոտ նոր է զարգանում, ապա այստեղ մենք բացեր հաստատ ունենք: Ես խոսում եմ միմիայն հայկական բիզնեսի մասին, առանց օտարերկրյա կապիտալի: Մարքեթինգը հայկական կազմակերպություններում նոր է սկսում կարևորվել, այսինքն մենք մարքեթինգ սովորում ենք մարքեթինգ անելով, իսկ այս դեպքում սխալները առավել շատ են. դրա համար գուցե մենք դեռ customer oriented բիզնես չունենք, բայց գալու ենք դրան, քանի որ բարձրանում է լավ ապրելակերպը և սպառողները դառնում են պահանջկոտ, բացի այդ այլընտրանքները շատանում են: Մեր երկրում երբեմն ստիպված ես գնել այս կամ այն արտադրանքը, նույնիսկ եթե ինչ որ բանից դժգոհ ես ,քանի որ մրցակցություն շատ հաճախ բացակայում է, բայց դա ժամանակի խնդիր է:  :Wink: 



> Ինչ ենք տեսնում Հայաստանում՞՞՞   
> Որոշ ընկերություններ /հիմնականում օտարերկրյա մասնակցությամբ/ աշխատում են արևմտյան սկզբունքներով, բարձր մակարդակի սպասարկում, բոլոր հարցերին արագ արձագանքում են և ընդհարապես, հանգիստ ես զգում քեզ այդ կազմակերպության հետ համագործակցելով:


Նրանք մեր բիզնեսին կօգնեն, նրանք որպես օրինակ մեր աչքի առաջ են  :Smile: 




> Ինչ անել, որ հայ բիզնեսմենները հասկանան, չի կարելի տքած ունենալ հաճախորդների վրա՞՞


Պետք է բիզնեսով զբաղվեն բիզնեսմենները, լավ բիզնեսմենները, ոչ թե մարդիկ որոնք գիտեն, որ ամեն ինչ իրենց ձեռքում է: Սա կարծում եմ ժամանակի ընթացքում կլուծվի, դե ամեն դեպքում հույս պետք է ունենալ, մյուս կողմից ներկա համաշխարհային շուկան շատ լուրջ պահանջներ է դնում: Հա մեկ էլ ես այտեղ կարևորւմ եմ նաև իմ , քո և մնացած հաճախորդների դերը, անտարբեր լինել պետք չէ  :Smile: 
Իսկ արտադրանքի որոկի առումով ես բոլոր դեպքերում չէ որ համամիտ եմ, ասենք, օրինակ, կաթնամթերքը, մեր հյութերը :Love:  (բա դեղձի հյութերը :Love:  :LOL: ), մեր պահածոները...: Միջազգային ստանդարտներին գուցե չենք համապատասխանում, բայց դե բիզնեսը դեռ նոր է սկսել քայլել, նա շատ փոքր է ու թույլ ու դեռ նրան օգնություն է պետք թե հաճախորդների, թե մեր "պալիտիկների" կողմից:  :Smile:  :Think:

----------


## ministr

Հայաստանցի հայերի մոտ բիզնեսը իրենից ներկայացնում է պրիմիտիվ քայլերի հաջորդականություն` էժան գնել, շատ թանկ վաճառել, ինչքան կստացվի մուծումներ չանել հարկերի սոցվճարների տեսքով: Կարճ ասած զբաղվում են այնպիսի ճյուղերով, որոնց համար շատ խելք պետք չի (վառ օրինակ տաքսի սերվիսները, կամ հացի փռերը): Նորմալ, գործից հասկացող բիզնեսմեններ կարելի է մատերի վրա հաշվել, մյուսները բնութագրվում են որպես քցող սպեկուլյանտներ: Արտադրություն դնելու համար խելք ա պետք, իսկ Հայաստանը հիմա ինչ ա անում? ՆԵՐՄՈՒԾՈՒՄ

----------


## Սահակ

> Ինչ եք կարծում, հայերի բիզնես մտածելակերպը արևմտյան է, ասիական, թե ընդհարապես յուրահատուկ- հայկական, ինչպես հայկական ամեն ինչը՞


Իսկ ո՞րն է տարբերությունը արևմտյան և ասիական բիզնես մտածելակերպերի միջև:




> Հայկական ձևով աշխատող կազմակերպություններում համարում են, որ քեզ մեծ լավություն են անում, որ քեզ սպասարկում են  Պետք է իրենց խնդրես և վերջում էլ "մունաթներ" դիմանաս Լինում են դեպքեր, երբ մտնում ես որևէ կազմակերպություն, աշխատակիցը հեռախոսով է զրուցում նայում է քեզ և ասում է` սպասեք, հիմա կգամ, կամ ավելորդ անհամբերության նշաններ է ցույց տալիս, երբ հարցեր ես տալիս


Այն ինչ դու նկարագրել ես որպես «Հայկական ձև» իրականում բնորոշ է բոլոր կոմունիստական երկրներին, որտեղ չկար մրցակցություն:

Այն երկրներում որտեղ կա կապիտալիզմ և մրցակցություն շատ բարձր է հաճախորդների սպասարկման որակը:




> Ի՞նչ անել, որ հայ բիզնեսմենները հասկանան, չի կարելի տքած ունենալ հաճախորդների վրա:


Ինչպես ցույց է տալիս ասիական երկրների փորձը որոնք ունեն հաճախորդի բավարարվածության ամենաբարձր չափանիշները, պետք է ուղղակի շարունակել կապիտալիստական համակարգի կառուցումը:

Օրինակ աշխարհի լավագույն, ըստ հաճախորդի բավարարվածության, տասը ավիաուղիների ցուցակում 8-ը ասիական են, մեկը բրիտանական, մեկնել ավստրալիական:

http://www.airportbug.org/articles33.html

----------


## Ahik

> Հայաստանցի հայերի մոտ բիզնեսը իրենից ներկայացնում է պրիմիտիվ քայլերի հաջորդականություն` էժան գնել, շատ թանկ վաճառել, ինչքան կստացվի մուծումներ չանել հարկերի սոցվճարների տեսքով: Կարճ ասած զբաղվում են այնպիսի ճյուղերով, որոնց համար շատ խելք պետք չի (վառ օրինակ տաքսի սերվիսները, կամ հացի փռերը): Նորմալ, գործից հասկացող բիզնեսմեններ կարելի է մատերի վրա հաշվել, մյուսները բնութագրվում են որպես քցող սպեկուլյանտներ: Արտադրություն դնելու համար խելք ա պետք, իսկ Հայաստանը հիմա ինչ ա անում? ՆԵՐՄՈՒԾՈՒՄ


Ինչ վերաբերվում է բիզնեսի կուլտուրային դա չունենք և մոտակա 10 տարիների ընթացքում դժվար թե ունենանք, այս հարցում համամիտ եմ:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է էժան գնել, շատ թանկ վաճառելուն, ապա համաձայն չեմ քանի որ բիզնեսի իմաստը հենց հնարավորինս շատ շահույթ ստանալն է:
Հիմա ապրանք արտադրելը ոչ ասիական երկրներում ձեռնտու չի, այն աստիճան, որ BMW-ն Չինաստանում գործարանա բացել:

----------


## ministr

Գիտես ոնց, մի բան ա, որ կա արտադրություն ու ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով դրա հիմնական մասը տեղափոխվում է դուրս, ու լրիվ մեկ այլ բան, որ այդ արտադրությունը ԻՍՊԱՌ բացակայում է ու եղածն էլ փոխանակ շատանա պակասում է: Մի երկիր, որը ներմուծում է բազմապատիկ անգամ ավելի շատ քան թե արտահանում է ...

----------


## Ahik

> Գիտես ոնց, մի բան ա, որ կա արտադրություն ու ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով դրա հիմնական մասը տեղափոխվում է դուրս, ու լրիվ մեկ այլ բան, որ այդ արտադրությունը ԻՍՊԱՌ բացակայում է ու եղածն էլ փոխանակ շատանա պակասում է: Մի երկիր, որը ներմուծում է բազմապատիկ անգամ ավելի շատ քան թե արտահանում է ...


Ասածդ շարունակեմ օրինակ Շվեցարիան չի արտադրում բայց ծաղկումա: Բայց էս վատ օրինակ է ու մեզ համար շատ անհարմար: 
Ես քեզ հետ լիովին համամիտ եմ արտադրել պետք է, սակայն պայմաններ չկան :Sad:

----------


## dvgray

Հարցը կարելի է առավել կոնկրետացնել, թե բիզնեսի ո՞ր ոլորտի մասին է խոսքը գնում:
Ես ինչքան հասկացա, այստեղ խոսքը գնում է առևտրի և սպասարկման ոլորտի մասին՞:
Եթե այո, ապա ասեմ, որ օրինակ ռեստորանային, սրճարանային և նմանատիպ բիզնեսում Հայաստանի "օբեկտները" մի քանի գլուխ բարձր են իրենց արևմտյան շատ անալոգներից ՝ սպասարկման կուլտուրայի և շենքային արտաքին ու ներքին ձևավոման  հարցով: Սակայն կաղում է տեսականու ընտրությունը: 
…
Իսկ առևտրի մեջ իհարկե կան լիքը բացեր: Առաջին հերթին ապրանքանշանի  կեղծումն է: Սրաից է պետք սկսել: 
Գոնե սեփական արտադրողի արտադրանքը պետք է պաշտպանված լինի կեղծումից:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Հայերի մոտ հիմա ամեն ինչ խառնված է, մի քիչ այստեղից, մի քիչ այնտեղից, մի քիչ ժառանգել ենք ԽՍՀՄ-ից: Մեր մոտ դեռ բիզնես մտածելակերպ կոնկրետ ուղղությամբ իմ կարծիքով չկա: Բիզնեսը հիմա գտնվում է անցման փուլում ու  ներկայումս բիզնեսին բնորոշ են
> -Օլիգարխա , խոշոր բիզնեսը գտնվում է կոնկրետ մարդկանց ձեռքին, որնոք թեև բիզնեսմեն չեն բայց դե բիզնես անում են: Բիզնես – պոլիտիկա կապը ուժեղ է, բիզնեսմենների մեծ մասը գտնվում է երկրի ղեկավար պաշտոններում, չեմ ասում, որ այլ երկրներում այս երևույթը բացակայում, բայց....պետք է ամեն մարդ գտնվի իր տեղում
> -Մրցակցության, առողջ բիզնես անելու հնարավորությունը  բացակայում է: Իզուր չէ, որ փոքր բիզնեսը մեր մոտ չերեպաշկայի արագությամբ է շարժվում: Փոքր բիզնեսը մեր մոտ շատ վատ վիճակում է, իսկ թերագնահատել փոքր բիզնեսը պետք չէ
> -Կորպորատիվ կառավարումը ընդհանարապես բացակայում է, այ այստեղ երևի գերակշռում է հայկական մտածելակերպը: Բաժնետիրական ընկերություններում մեր մոտ, դե ինչքանով ես եմ տեղյակ ու առնչվել, բաժնետերերի ժողով, տնօրենների խորհուրդ, գործադիր տնօրեն իրարից տարբերել շատ դժվար է: 
> 
> 
> Դե եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ մարքեթինգը մեր մոտ նոր է զարգանում, ապա այստեղ մենք բացեր հաստատ ունենք: Ես խոսում եմ միմիայն հայկական բիզնեսի մասին, առանց օտարերկրյա կապիտալի: Մարքեթինգը հայկական կազմակերպություններում նոր է սկսում կարևորվել, այսինքն մենք մարքեթինգ սովորում ենք մարքեթինգ անելով, իսկ այս դեպքում սխալները առավել շատ են. դրա համար գուցե մենք դեռ customer oriented բիզնես չունենք, բայց գալու ենք դրան, քանի որ բարձրանում է լավ ապրելակերպը և սպառողները դառնում են պահանջկոտ, բացի այդ այլընտրանքները շատանում են: Մեր երկրում երբեմն ստիպված ես գնել այս կամ այն արտադրանքը, նույնիսկ եթե ինչ որ բանից դժգոհ ես ,քանի որ մրցակցություն շատ հաճախ բացակայում է, բայց դա ժամանակի խնդիր է: 
> 
> Նրանք մեր բիզնեսին կօգնեն, նրանք որպես օրինակ մեր աչքի առաջ են 
> ...


Հարգելիս, Ապրե՛ս, Կեցցե՛ս հրաշք ես  :Smile:  Ես ամբողջությամբ համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ։ Եւ դրա համար էլ որոշեցի քո պատասխանը մեջբերել եւ նշել մի քանի տեղեկություններ, որոնցից տեղյակ եմ. Միգուցե այն օգտակար լինի այս գերազանց մտախաղացում հետապնդող թեմայի քննարկումներին։

Օլիգարխիան որոշ չափով, գոյատեւում է Լոբբիստների աշխատանքից։ Օրինակ՝ ԱՄՆի բանկային համակարգն ունի վեց հարյուր լոբիստական կազմակերպություններ, որոնք իրենց հերթին պարունակում են հազարավոր աշխատողներ, որոնք կապ են ստեղծում պետական իշխանության հետ եւ այդպես իրենց օգտին ստանում բիզնեսի եւ պետության կանոնակարգ։ Այդ գործելակերպը, ինչպես եւ մնացած բիզնեսներն ունեն մեկ գաղափարախոսություն՝ օգուտ, օգուտ եւ կրկին օգուտ։ Հայաստանում քանզի չի կարող լինել վեց հարյուր լոբիսներ  :Smile:  ու չեմ ասում հազարավոր լոբիստիներ, այս ձեւը զռռում է նույնիս սոսկա ծծող մանուկի մոտ։

Մրցակցություն, Ժամանակ, Որակ – միգուցե սա կարող են անել այնպիսի մարդիկ, ովքեր լավ են խռոնոմետրաժից. Ամեն ինչից հնարավոր է օգտվել, նույնիսկ աղբից։ Ես սիրում եմ մրցակցությունը, այն քեզ տալիս է ռիսկի դիմելու հնարավորություն եւ ինքնափորձության՝ բիզնեսմեն լինելու գործում։ Ինչպես ասում են, բիզնեսն օգտաբեր է, եւ միառժամանակ թանկ հաճույք։

Քորփրեյշնի հասնելու համար նախ հարկավոր են ստեղծել օերնքներ, պարտավորությունների մի շարան։ Ասենք, պարզ մի բան. Եթե ցանկանում ես կատարել մի գործարք, ապա այդ գործարքում պետք է հնարավորթյուն լինի գրանցել ճշգրիտ տվյալներ, որոնք քորփորեյշնների դեպքում գրանցվում են քորփորեյշնի տարեկան շողովներում եւ այլն։ Ամեն մի ժողով պետք է գրանցվի պետության հետ… Սա նույնպես լավ ձեւ է. Սակայն ոչ այնքան համոզիչ. Այն էլ թերահավատ հարգելի Հայերի մոտ  :Wink: 

Համաձայն լինելով քեզ հետ, ասեմ, որ հարկավոր է առաջ բերել փոքր բիզնեսները։ Այն հնարավոր է ֆինանսավորել։ Գույություն ունեն մաքրո–ֆինանսավորման ձեւեր, որոնք փոքր բիզնեսների համար ամենա լավ ֆինանսավորման ձեւերից են։ Կարճաշամկետ ֆինանսավորումը լավ է շինարարության, անշարժ գույքի առեւտրի գործում։ Մի խոսքով, եթե կա լավ բիզնես ծրագրի, ապա ինչու շօգտվել մաքրո–ֆինանսավորումից։ Չնայած, հիմա այն դժվար կլինի ձեռք բերել, քանզի առկա է ֆինանսական ճգնաժամը, բայց հենց սա անցնի, պետք է մտածել այս ուղությամբ եւս։  :Smile: 

Եւ, հարգելիս, ինձ դուր եկավ քո ըմբռնման ձեւը։ Հարցին շատ խորն ես մոտեցել ու շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել։ Երանի այն բիզնես խորհդրատվական ընկերությանը, որում դու ես աշխատում. Իդեպ, արդյոք Հայաստանում կան Բիզնես–Ռազմավարության/Խորհրդատվության ընկերություն, թե՞։ Եթե չկան, ապա լավ գաղափար է հիմնադրել այդպիսի մի բան  :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Կարծում եմ, մրցակցությունը այդքան էլ կապ չունի…
Եկեք դասագրքային տեսություններից չկառչենք, լավ՞  Տեսությունն ասում է, որ մրցակցությունը պետք է որ բարձրացնի ապրանքների և ծառայությունների որակը, ստիպի ընկերություններին ավելի լավ աշխատել: 
Անմիջապես բերեմ օրինակ: Ռեստորանները, սրճարանները և այլ նման տիպի բիզնեսի շուկան գերհագեցած է, մրցակիցների թիվը հասնում է հարյուրների /եթե ոչ հազարների/, ընդ որում հաճախորդների/շուկայի բոլոր սեգմենտների համար, բայց դրանց առաջարկած ծառայությունների որակը ցածրագույն է:
Անձնակազմը՝ բութ, պատվերները  ուշ են մատուցվում, ուտելիքի մեջ կարող ես գտնել ամեն ինչ, սկսած մազից, մինչև քարի, ապակու կտորներ, և ամենակարևորը՝ ուտեստների ստանդարտ չկա, ամեն օր մատուցում են տարբեր տեսակի ուտելիք:
Նույն արտադրության ոլորտում… Ես չեմ համարում, որ մենք ունենք ., հյութերի և կաթնամթերքի որակյալ արտադրություն:  
մի երկրի համար, որը առատ է մրգերով, արտադրել հյութեր ներկրված կոնցենտրատների հիմքի վրա, ամոթ է ուղղակի:
Կաթնամթերք  կոչեցյալը նույնպես ոչ մի ստանդարտի մեջ չի մտնում և հետաքրքիր է,թե ընդհանրապես ինչից է պատրաստվում:

Կարծում եմ, խնդիրը սպառողների մեջ է: Հայերի մեջ թերզարգացած է պահանջկոտությունը, ինչ կա, դա էլ ձեռք են բերում:

Ասելով ասիական բիզնես մտածելակերպ, նկատի չունեմ ժամանակակից Սինգապուրը, Քաթարը, կամ էլ Էմիրությունները, դա արդեն այլ մակարդակ է:
Հայկական մտածելակերպը մոտավորապես հիշեցնում է ինձ արևելյան շուկայի, միջնադարյալ առևտրականի մտածելակերպ, "էստի համեցեք" մակարդակի
Այդ ամենը գալիս է նրանից, որ շատերը հայ բիզնեսմեններից նաև ժլատ են, իրենց սահմանափակության հետ մեկտեղ, համարում են, որ ավելորդ ծախս է լավ մասնագետների հրավիրելլը:

ևս մեկ պարադոքս.  լավ շուկայագետի փող չեն տալիս, վարձում են մի անգրագետ, անմակարդակ շուկայագետի, որը մարքեթինգը՝ հեռուստատեսությամբ գովազդ պատվիրելուց այն կողմ  չի տեսնում, և արդյունքում ծախսում է ավելի շատ գումար գովազդի վրա լրիվ չարդարացված, իսկ երեխաները ՛բայուշկի՛ նայելու ընթացքում դիտում են մետաղալարի, կամ էլ խողովակների գովազդ /որը B2B ապրանք է և դա ..ը լայնազանգված սպառողներին ուղղված միջոցներով փրոմոշն անելը ուղղակի խելագարություն է  :LOL:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Կարծում եմ, մրցակցությունը այդքան էլ կապ չունի…
> Եկեք դասագրքային տեսություններից չկառչենք, լավ՞  Տեսությունն ասում է, որ մրցակցությունը պետք է որ բարձրացնի ապրանքների և ծառայությունների որակը, ստիպի ընկերություններին ավելի լավ աշխատել: 
> Անմիջապես բերեմ օրինակ: Ռեստորանները, սրճարանները և այլ նման տիպի բիզնեսի շուկան գերհագեցած է, մրցակիցների թիվը հասնում է հարյուրների /եթե ոչ հազարների/, ընդ որում հաճախորդների/շուկայի բոլոր սեգմենտների համար, բայց դրանց առաջարկած ծառայությունների որակը ցածրագույն է:
> Անձնակազմը՝ բութ, պատվերները  ուշ են մատուցվում, ուտելիքի մեջ կարող ես գտնել ամեն ինչ, սկսած մազից, մինչև քարի, ապակու կտորներ, և ամենակարևորը՝ ուտեստների ստանդարտ չկա, ամեն օր մատուցում են տարբեր տեսակի ուտելիք:
> Նույն արտադրության ոլորտում… Ես չեմ համարում, որ մենք ունենք ., հյութերի և կաթնամթերքի որակյալ արտադրություն:  
> մի երկրի համար, որը առատ է մրգերով, արտադրել հյութեր ներկրված կոնցենտրատների հիմքի վրա, ամոթ է ուղղակի:
> Կաթնամթերք  կոչեցյալը նույնպես ոչ մի ստանդարտի մեջ չի մտնում և հետաքրքիր է,թե ընդհանրապես ինչից է պատրաստվում:
> 
> Կարծում եմ, խնդիրը սպառողների մեջ է: Հայերի մեջ թերզարգացած է պահանջկոտությունը, ինչ կա, դա էլ ձեռք են բերում:
> ...


Վիքթրի ջան, ինչպես ասում են՝ ըստ դրամապանակի պարունակության…  :Smile:  Իսկական մրցակցությունը պետք է պարադոքսալ մի խելագարություն լինի, որն առաջին հայացքից՝ իմիջիայլոց կողքի հայացքից, թվա ամենա վերջին հիմարությունը. Իսկ իրականում այն մի գաղտնիք է, որն ունի հստակ նպատակ՝ շահույթ։ Մրցակցության ժամանակ առաջին հաշվարկման ձեւը Քրդի հաշվարկն է, որը ոչ թե բիզնեսատիրոջ համար է, այլ սպառողի։  :Wink:

----------


## Katka

Ես կուզենայի մի հանգամանք նշեի, որը շատ հաճախ մենք մոռանում ենք, նոր շարունակել: Նախ եկեք հայավարի չմտածենք " ամեն ինչ ու միանգամից" :Smile: , իսկ եթե չէ այդ դեպքում "բա սենց են էլի հայերը, ինչ են անում, ամեն ինչ վատ է, չկա բիզնես, չկա արտադրություն, լրիվ կոպիտ մունաթով ենք, դրա համար էլ էս վիճակում ենք" :Smile: , այ սա այն մտածելակերպն է, որ հայերի տունը քանդում է, մարդիկ, քննադատելն ամենահեշտն, իսկ քննադատել ու առաջարկել տարբերակներ` ամենադժվարը :Smile:   ) ու խնդրում եմ պատճառաբանություններ, թե մեկ է առաջարկես չառաջարկես նույնն է, դա ես համարում եմ անիմաստ պատճառաբանություն :Smile: 



> Կարծում եմ, մրցակցությունը այդքան էլ կապ չունի…
> Եկեք դասագրքային տեսություններից չկառչենք, լավ՞  Տեսությունն ասում է, որ մրցակցությունը պետք է որ բարձրացնի ապրանքների և ծառայությունների որակը, ստիպի ընկերություններին ավելի լավ աշխատել: 
> Անմիջապես բերեմ օրինակ: Ռեստորանները, սրճարանները և այլ նման տիպի բիզնեսի շուկան գերհագեցած է, մրցակիցների թիվը հասնում է հարյուրների /եթե ոչ հազարների/, ընդ որում հաճախորդների/շուկայի բոլոր սեգմենտների համար, բայց դրանց առաջարկած ծառայությունների որակը ցածրագույն է:
> Անձնակազմը՝ բութ, պատվերները  ուշ են մատուցվում, ուտելիքի մեջ կարող ես գտնել ամեն ինչ, սկսած մազից, մինչև քարի, ապակու կտորներ, և ամենակարևորը՝ ուտեստների ստանդարտ չկա, ամեն օր մատուցում են տարբեր տեսակի ուտելիք:


Անի ջան ես մի հարց տամ. դու եղել ես ասիական որևէ ասենք միջին խավի համար նախատեսված ռեստորանում(բայց հենց տվյալ երկրում, չեմ ասում ասենք ՀՀ-ում չինական ռեստորան... :Smile:  ) , սրճարանում, ինչ կասես այնտեղի ծառայության մասին??? :Smile:  իսկ Ֆրանսիայում որևէ ասենք միջին , հասարակ մարդու համար նախատեսված սրճարանում, իսկ այնտեղ ծառայության որակը ոնց է :Smile: 
Մյուս կողմից արի միանգամից չպահանջենք, մենք երկուսս էլ փոքր էինք, բայց եթե համարենք, որ  ԽՍՀՄ տարիներին սրճարանները, ռեստորանները մատներիդ վրա կարայիր հաշվեիր, ամեն ինչ նորմալ է: Ու դու մի հաշվի, որ բիզնեսը մեր մոտ սկսել է զարգանալ անկախացումից հետո, մինչև 97 թվականը նի դա բիզնեսա բըլօ... : Քայլերը, լուրջ քայլերը, այն էլ ծառայության ոլորտում սկսել են 2001-ից, իմ կարծիքով, իսկ վեց տարին գուցե մարդու աճի համար երկար է, բայց բիզնեսի համար շատ կարճ ժամանակահատված քո նման պահանջկոտ :Love:  հաճախորդի ցանկությունները բավարարելու համար, եթե հաշվի առնենք նաև որ մեր հայերը սովորում են ու փորձ չեն ունեցել, որովհետև ԽՍՀՄ... :Wink: , ասենք պատկերացրու դու մի 20 տարի քնես ու վեր կենաս ու քեզնից պահանջեն, որ դու բավարարես ժամանակի պահանջներին :Smile: 



> Նույն արտադրության ոլորտում… Ես չեմ համարում, որ մենք ունենք ., հյութերի և կաթնամթերքի որակյալ արտադրություն:  
> մի երկրի համար, որը առատ է մրգերով, արտադրել հյութեր ներկրված կոնցենտրատների հիմքի վրա, ամոթ է ուղղակի:
> Կաթնամթերք  կոչեցյալը նույնպես ոչ մի ստանդարտի մեջ չի մտնում և հետաքրքիր է,թե ընդհանրապես ինչից է պատրաստվում:


Իսկ եթե գաղտնիք չէ, որ երկրի կաթնամթերքն ես դու օգտագործում ու որ երկրի կաթնամթերքի հետ համամատած մերը լավը չի :Smile: , մյուս կողմից դու որ ստանդարտների մասին ես խոսում ISO???,  , իսկ թե ինչից է պատրաստվում չեմ կարծում որ այնտեղ ավելացնում են այն բաները ինչ ասենք ավելացնում են ռուսական, ուկրաինական և այլ կաթնամթերքներում կամ, օրինակ, վերջին դեպքը չինականում



> Կարծում եմ, խնդիրը սպառողների մեջ է: Հայերի մեջ թերզարգացած է պահանջկոտությունը, ինչ կա, դա էլ ձեռք են բերում:


Անի ջան ԽՍՀՄ տարիներին ինչ առաջարկում այն էլ ձեռք էր բերվում, դա մեր պապաերի , հայրերի մեջ այնտեղից է գալիս, բայց ես արդեն նկատում եմ որ քո մոտ կա պահանջկոտություն, նույնը իմ մեջ է, նույնը կարծում եմ նոր սերնդի մեջ է, սա ժամանակի հարց է, կլուծվի :Smile: , մյուս կողմից մենք հիմա տարբերակներ ունենք և կարող ենք ընտրել այդտեղից ձևավորվում է մեր պահանջկոտությունը, ինչը մեր պապերի,հայրերի մոտ բացակայում էր:



> Ասելով ասիական բիզնես մտածելակերպ, նկատի չունեմ ժամանակակից Սինգապուրը, Քաթարը, կամ էլ Էմիրությունները, դա արդեն այլ մակարդակ է:
> Հայկական մտածելակերպը մոտավորապես հիշեցնում է ինձ արևելյան շուկայի, միջնադարյալ առևտրականի մտածելակերպ, "էստի համեցեք" մակարդակի
> Այդ ամենը գալիս է նրանից, որ շատերը հայ բիզնեսմեններից նաև ժլատ են, իրենց սահմանափակության հետ մեկտեղ, համարում են, որ ավելորդ ծախս է լավ մասնագետների հրավիրելլը:


Այստեղ ես քո հետ համամաիտ եմ :Blush: , իհարկե մեր մոտ զարգացած է առևտուրը, դրա համար էլ գործում է էստի համեցեք մտածելակերպը: Ինչը բխում է նրանից որ մեր մոտ բիզնեսի վարման համար միջավայրը ձևավորված չէ ու գերակշռում է կարճաժամկետ ներդրումները: Այստեղ անելիքներ շատ կան: Դրանց մասին չեմ ուզում խոսել 




> ևս մեկ պարադոքս.  լավ շուկայագետի փող չեն տալիս, վարձում են մի անգրագետ, անմակարդակ շուկայագետի, որը մարքեթինգը՝ հեռուստատեսությամբ գովազդ պատվիրելուց այն կողմ  չի տեսնում, և արդյունքում ծախսում է ավելի շատ գումար գովազդի վրա լրիվ չարդարացված, իսկ երեխաները ՛բայուշկի՛ նայելու ընթացքում դիտում են մետաղալարի, կամ էլ խողովակների գովազդ /որը B2B ապրանք է և դա ..ը լայնազանգված սպառողներին ուղղված միջոցներով փրոմոշն անելը ուղղակի խելագարություն է


Լավ մարքեթոլոգը սովորաբար գտնվում է զարգացած կազմակերպությունում և թանկ արժե: Ես թեև այն մտածողներից եմ, որ ավելի լավ է շատ ծախսես, բայց հետո լավ արդյունք ունենաս, բայց Հայաստանում բիզնես միջավայրը թույլ է և գառանտիա չկա որ կստանաս, դրա համար այստեղ պետությունը շատ անելիք ունի 
Ես համամաիտ եմ , որ թե գովազդը և թե մարքեթինգի մյուս մասերը մեր մոտ զարգացած չեն, բայց եթե հիշես մի երկու տարի առաջ ինչպիսին էին գովազդները, կտեսնես նաև ինչքան առաջ ենք գնացել: Իսկ եթե փոքր բիզնեսին նայես այնտեղ մարքեթինգ ամենավատ վիճակում է, դե նրանք թանկ մարքեթոլոգ ձեռք բերել չեն կարող, հազիվ կռեդիտի ծախսերն են փակում :Smile: , մյուս կողմից եթե չգովազդեն թեկուզ անորակ ձևով իրենց բիզնեսը չի զարգանա... :Smile: 
Հա ու կարծում եմ մեր երկրում լավ մարքեթլոգները դեֆիցիտ են, դե երևի որովհետև մարքեթինգը նոր է սկսվել կարևորվել հայ բիզնեսում ու մինչ այդ պահանջարկ չի եղել... :Think:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Մերսի հարցերի համար, Կատկա ջան, նաև պատասխանների  :Smile:   /երբ ես անունդ ասելու~   :Love: /

 :Smile:   Համաձայն չեմ, երբ ասում են ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումից հետո, մենք չտես էինք, սպասեք, թող զարգանանք, և այլ...

ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումից անցել է 17 տարի, 2001 ից անցել է 8 տարի,  արդյոք այդ ժամանակը հերիք չէր լինի զարգանալու համար, եթե հարցը զուտ ժամակի հետ կապ ունենար՞
Տնտեսական պրոցեսները հիմա այնպիսի արագությամբ են ընթանում, որ նույնիսկ կես տարում շուկայի կառուցվածքը ամբողջովին փոխվում է, նոր ապրանքները եթե առաջ տասնամյակների ընթացքում էին մշակվում, հիմա մի քանի տարվա....
Մեր երկիրն էլ արդեն վաղուց անցումային չէ, մենք արդեն լավ կայացած անմակարդակ պետություն ենք  :LOL:  
Իմ բոլոր նշած խնդիրները ոչ թե ֆինանսական, այլ մշակութային սղության արդյունք են  :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Լավ մարքեթոլոգը սովորաբար գտնվում է զարգացած կազմակերպությունում և թանկ արժե: Ես թեև այն մտածողներից եմ, որ ավելի լավ է շատ ծախսես, բայց հետո լավ արդյունք ունենաս, բայց Հայաստանում բիզնես միջավայրը թույլ է և գառանտիա չկա որ կստանաս, դրա համար այստեղ պետությունը շատ անելիք ունի


Հարցը նույնիսկ լավ մարքեթոլոգը չի, այլ այն, որ կարելի է նույնիսկ ամենապարզ, "դամիների" համար մարքեթինգի գրքեր կարդալուց հետո էլ այդ բաները իմանալ  :Smile:  

Հ.գ.  Դիտարկումներ

Մի քանի անգամ փորձել եմ տարբեր ընկերությունների կաթնաշոռը, այն որ մեջը միայն սոյա է, չեմ կասկածում /միասեռ չէ և չափազանց սպիտակ, առաջին նշանները  :Smile: /
Բոլորինը արտադրողներինը նույն որակի է, պատճառը չգիտեմ, թե ինչու բնական կաթից չեն պատրաստում /երևի թե, ինքնարժեքի հարց է/
Բայց գիտեմ հետևանքը. արդյունքում բոլոր մրցակիցները սկսում են նույն որակի  արտադրել, որ գնային նույն մակարդակում լինեն, իսկ սպառողները չունեն ընտրություն:
Նույնիսկ եթե ուզենաս էլ շատ վճարել, չես կարող;
Ստացվում է ազատ շուկայական պայմաններում առաջացած արհեստական անհասկանալի տնտեսական ֆորմացիա,  նույնիսկ եթե 1000 մրցակից ընկերություն էլ լինի, մեկ է, նույնն են առաջարկելու: 
Էլի պետության և հասարակության, ինստիտուտների  թույլ դերի հետևանք է:
Եթե պետությունը կամ սպառողների միությունը պահանջեր որակ, բիզնեսը շաաաատ մեծ բարձրունքների կհասներ  :Smile:

----------


## Katka

Անի քեզ էլ շատ շնորհակալ եմ այս հարցադրման համար,սա լուրջ հարց է, որ ինձ իրոք անհանգստացնում է և որոշ  դեպքերում սուբյեկտիվորեն համամիտ եմ…. :Love:  :Blush: 
Ասենք, օրինակ, մեկ-մեկ ես էլ եմ մեր մատուցողուհիների վրա բարկանում :Angry2: , բայց դե հետո միանգամից անցնում եմ կատակների :LOL: ` փորձելով բարեհամբյուր ձևով բացատրել ինչ ձևով եմ ուզում մատուցված լինել:
Ես ԽՍՀՄ –ն պատճառ չեմ բերում, բայց ուզում եմ նշել, որ հիմա մեր մոտ տեղի է ունենում նաև սերնդափոխություն, այսինքն եթե 90 թվականից այս կողմ հիմնական բիզնեսմենները դուրս էին եկել ԽՍՀՄ-ից, ապա արդեն տեղի է ունենում փոփոխություն և մտածելակերպի և բիզնեսի վարման հետ կապված: Այսինքն, ես նաև կարևորում եմ սերնդափոխության հարցը, որի հետ առաջ է գալիս նոր մտածելակերպը: Ինչը մեր մոտ հիմա տեղի է ունենում ու տեղի է ունենում ոչ թ 90 թ-ից այլ նոր, դե սա իմ կարծիքով:
8 տարին ճապոնացիների համար շատ կլիներ, բայց ոչ մեզ համար, գումարիր դրան տնտեսական ոչ ճիշտ քաղաքականությունը հեռավոր 90 ականներին և ինչու չէ սխալներ, որոնք դեռ շարունակվում են կրկնվել:
Մենք անցումային չենք, բայց կայացած չենք ու ոչ էլ անմակարդակ, ես քեզ լրիվ հասկանում եմ... :Smile: 
Հանդիպելուց կխոսենք բոլոր տնտեսական բացերի մասին, որոնք առկա են մեր երկրում :Smile: 

Իսկ պետության և սպառողների հարցով երկու ձեռքով համամիտ եմ... :Love:  :Smile: 
Սննդի արդյունաբերությունում մենք վատը չենք :Wink: , իհարկե կարևոր է, թե ում հետ ենք համեմատվում... :Cool: և իհարկե կարևոր են սպառողները և պետությունը, որոնցից մեկը ստեղծում է մրցակցություն, մյուս ապահովում է կարգ ու կանոն...  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

Ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու եք բողոքում երևանյան ռեստորանների սպասարկնման որակից: Դուք մի հատ տեսեք թե "դրսում" ինչպես են սպասարկում  :Wink: :
Մերոնք փառք են, ու մի գլուխ բարձր են իրենց արտասահմանյան անալոգներից:
Օրինակ՝ Աստաֆյանում, որը գարեջրատուն է, միշտ էլ եղել է լավ սպասարկում և շատ համեղ կերակրատեսակներ:

Իսկ կաթնամթե՞րքը… Ես չգիտեմ, բայց Հայաստանի գյուղերում բազմիցս եմ հանդիպել եղել Աշտարակ կաթի ցիստեռնին, որը ենթադրում եմ թարմ կաթ էր հավաքում

----------


## Ahik

Եթե հետաքրքիր է, ապա կարող եմ բերել ռեստորանային բիզնեսի մի շատ լավ օրինակ. Ս. Ալեքսանյանի <Փարվանա> ռեստորանը: Մատակարար մեծամասնությունը իրեն պատկանող կազմակերպություններն են, այդ պատճառով էլ մնացածի համեմատ այնտեղ գներն էժան են, իսկ սպասարկումից համենայն դեպս ես դժգոհելու տեղ չունեմ :Wink:

----------


## Սահակ

> Ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու եք բողոքում երևանյան ռեստորանների սպասարկնման որակից: Դուք մի հատ տեսեք թե "դրսում" ինչպես են սպասարկում :
> Մերոնք փառք են, ու մի գլուխ բարձր են իրենց արտասահմանյան անալոգներից:
> Օրինակ՝ Աստաֆյանում, որը գարեջրատուն է, միշտ էլ եղել է լավ սպասարկում և շատ համեղ կերակրատեսակներ:


Համաձայն եմ: Երևանի ռեստորանները սպասարկման որակով գերազանցում է նմանատիպ «դրսի» ռեստորաններին:

----------


## ministr

Հայերի բիզնես մտածելակերպի հերթական դրսևորումը - նավթի գինը աշխարհում կես եղավ իսկ բենզինի գինը Հայաստանում իջավ 10 դրամով:

----------


## Ahik

> Հայերի բիզնես մտածելակերպի հերթական դրսևորումը - նավթի գինը աշխարհում կես եղավ իսկ բենզինի գինը Հայաստանում իջավ 10 դրամով:


Այս հարցում բիզնեսը կապ չունի, կառավարությունն է մեղավոր :Ok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Բիզնես մտածելակերպը, ինչպես ընդհանուր մտածաելակերպը, մարդու կենսափորձից է ձեւավորվում: Ինչ տեսնում ենք, ընկալում ենք, այդ էլ սովորում ենք, այդպես էլ մտածում ենք: 
Կան մսրդիկ, ովքեր նորմալ ԲԻԶՆԵՍՄՏԱԾԵԼԱԿԵՐՊ ունեն, բայց բիզնես են անում այնպես, ոնց որ ընդունված է ՀՀ-ում, քանի որ այլ կերպ հնարավոր չէ:

----------


## Ahik

> Բիզնես մտածելակերպը, ինչպես ընդհանուր մտածաելակերպը, մարդու կենսափորձից է ձեւավորվում: Ինչ տեսնում ենք, ընկալում ենք, այդ էլ սովորում ենք, այդպես էլ մտածում ենք: 
> Կան մսրդիկ, ովքեր նորմալ ԲԻԶՆԵՍՄՏԱԾԵԼԱԿԵՐՊ ունեն, բայց բիզնես են անում այնպես, ոնց որ ընդունված է ՀՀ-ում, քանի որ այլ կերպ հնարավոր չէ:


Դեեե, մասամբ համաձայն եմ :Think: 
Իսկ ի՞նչ կառաջարկես.

----------

